# Making dishes



## Fatcat161 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a 3/4" dish bit and a bit extension. My problem is if I try to make a deep bowl/dish the collet nut is larger than the bearing (3/4") so it hits the pattern or edge of the dish and I can only go about 1-1/8" deep. With the extension I thought I would be able to go about 3" deep. What do I do to get a deeper dish?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. This help us to get to know you and to better help you. You can post photos now if they're on your computer but you can't link to 3rd party hosting until you have more than 10 posts.

Upload some photos of what you're doing on the dish and that might help to get some suggestions.

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This pdf of one of my past projects should give you an idea of how I do deep routing. the "secret" is to use a LARGE template guide, I use a 40mm one (about 1 1/16") this allows the chuck and the extension to pass through it giving a much deeper cut.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Will a 1 1/8" bowl bit be bigger than the collet nut? Measure across the points of the nut. If it is still too small then Harry's technique would be a good solution.


----------



## Fatcat161 (Feb 26, 2018)

Harry, my template isn't adjustable so I can't make if larger to accommodate an oversized bearing.

Mike, from what I read a 1 1/8" bit would require a 1/2" shank and the extender for them uses a 28mm wrench. I expect the nut to be a little larger so it will be close if not larger than 1 1/8". Also, a larger bit won't get into the corners.

Keith


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Fatcat161 said:


> Harry, my template isn't adjustable so I can't make if larger to accommodate an oversized bearing.
> 
> Mike, from what I read a 1 1/8" bit would require a 1/2" shank and the extender for them uses a 28mm wrench. I expect the nut to be a little larger so it will be close if not larger than 1 1/8". Also, a larger bit won't get into the corners.
> 
> Keith


I have used a bowl bit with a bottom bearing,( that guides against the template) and no bushing required. when the bit goes deep enough so the bearing clears the template then it rides against the sides of the bowl to guide the edge cut.

https://www.amazon.com/CMT-851-002-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000P4O5YI
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been very pleased with the CMT bit/extender combination for making bowls. Mine is similar to Herb's but with a 1/2' shank. I also use the smaller bowl sanding kits that allow one to finish in the tighter corners etc.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> I've been very pleased with the CMT bit/extender combination for making bowls. Mine is similar to Herb's but with a 1/2' shank. I also use the smaller bowl sanding kits that allow one to finish in the tighter corners etc.


I remove the bulk of the material on the drill press with large forstner bits staying well away from the finished edge. Then go in with the router and clean it up. 
The forstner bits have a short pilot point in the cutter,so I learned to allow for that in the depth so the little dimples could be removed..
I used those small discs and a drill motor to sand the bottoms out, being careful to stay away from the edges. Those I cleaned up with a sanding mop.
Herb


----------

